# 20" LCD Monitor for Oppo DVD setup?



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I have an Oppo DV-970HD which I am using exclusively for audio (CDs, HDCDs and SACDs). This unit requires a TV to view and set its system menus. Can I use a 20" LCD computer monitor with S-Video input to access the on-screen menus of the Oppo DV-970HD? Thanks.


----------

